# STOLEN African grey & Blue Fronted Amazon



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

*clicky to make larger* 

STOLEN: African Grey Parrot (Front Plucked) and Blue Fronted Amazon from Whythenshawe Park Farm! They took the cages too and it was a planned job. Also took a pair of Orange Winged Amazons but we got these back. If anyone has any info or wants to help please message me! They both have health problems so they can't even breed. Also, they CAN and WILL bite as they are rescue birds!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

thats horrible i hope you get them back.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

codyann said:


> thats horrible i hope you get them back.


there not mine, i probably should have stated that.

Two orange winged amazons were also took but they have been found.


----------

